# Strange banjo/bazooka?



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

who makes? does it work?<br><br><br><br>http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showimage.aspx?gid=663845&image=577305221&images=577305221,577305259,577305295,577305338,577305378,577305408,577305448,577305478,577305507,577305549&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0<br>


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

well that worked well....let me try again


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've seen a few different models of those around.
They're just home made. You see allot of different styles of them on Ebay.
Here's another one for example. Looks pretty similar actually. That could have been a prototype for this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Taping-tool...ultDomain_0&hash=item231dd988af#ht_720wt_1139

Random tapers around the world trying to create what they think will be their retirement fund.

They are all just knock off's of TapePro's Mud Box system.
Seen here!







http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=mbp

I used to have one of these years ago. It was the very first tool I bought when I started my business when I was 19 years old.

The thing with buying them online from ebay is you most likely will not have any technical support, warranty or spare parts for the tool.
They most likely are fly by night guys just trying to make a buck. I read a few customer feedback's on Ebay about them and over all people seemed pleased with the tool.
But you can tell by the comments that most customers were your average home owner or DIY'er who have little or no experienced.
Then every now and then you see a random comment from a pro who bought one and it goes something along the lines of this "This was the biggest piece of SH!T I've ever bought in my life! It doesn't hold a seal, it's too big and bulky, there's no comfortable way of holding it!" Etc Etc... You get the point.

So more or less if you're looking to buy something like this spend a few more bucks and buy from a reliable source such as TapePro. :thumbsup:
I'm sure TomG will come across this thread and will be happy to help you out if you're interested in purchasing one.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL...yea my thoughts also. I have never used one, but was thinking about buying it to hang on my wall in office. I collect old tools the strange and odd. Thanks for the info PT


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tucker said:


> LOL...yea my thoughts also. I have never used one, but was thinking about buying it to hang on my wall in office. I collect old tools the strange and odd. Thanks for the info PT


lol! Well there's no shortage of strange and odd drywall tools on Ebay.
And you're very Welcome.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Tomg

I will stick with this blue line...the apla-cator is a close second:thumbsup:


----------

